# Experimenting with LED light



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 21, 2019)

Last night I was just trying some bottle lighting scenes and came up with this for ten of my best embossed soda bottles. From left to right, Oakland MD Coke, Whistle 6.5 ounce, Soda from Coca Cola Bottling Charleroi, Hi-Hat Brownsville PA, Howdy Connellsville PA, Bob's Premium King Size, Connellsville Bottling, Nehi Uniontown, Dr. Pepper Uniontown, and Connellsville Bottling blob-top. In the center is antique crystal ashtray from the Old Overholt Distillery. Lighting is a Neewer CN-160 LED. Taken in shutter priority mode, LED setting. There is a mirror behind them making the reflection.


----------



## Screwtop (Apr 21, 2019)

Very cool! I know all those towns too.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 21, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> Very cool! I know all those towns too.


Thanks that is impressive. Not too many do.


----------



## HeadBasher77 (Jan 6, 2020)

Good set up. I will do something in the near future.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 6, 2020)

HeadBasher77 said:


> Good set up. I will do something in the near future.


Thanks for looking and welcome to the site.


----------



## HeadBasher77 (Jan 7, 2020)

Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## photolith (Jan 7, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> Very cool! I know all those towns too.


Hey now, I know those towns very well as well  Was just in Charleroi and Brownsville last week again taking photos of bando.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 7, 2020)

photolith said:


> Hey now, I know those towns very well as well  Was just in Charleroi and Brownsville last week again taking photos of bando.


I like Fredricktown, nice place on the river, good train watching spot, and great food at the Riviera.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm familiar. That's the Norfolk Southern Monongahela Line.  Mainly for coal trains.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 7, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> I'm familiar. That's the Norfolk Southern Monongahela Line.  Mainly for coal trains.




Traffic has picked up last I was there. I should probably check out Ten Mile creek...


----------

